# Telegraph London cafe reviews....



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

So, the Telegraph has its turn now, but what a very short list! Usual suspects there but nothing new really. Good to see coffee occupying column inches in UK Coffee Week though..... Who knows, we might even get a TV show on the lines of masterchef or bake off but focussed on coffee? Might raise some general public awareness of what good coffee is about? Just see how baking paraphernalia has leapt off kitchen shop shelves since bake off, and the growth in home baking....... OK, back to dreamland.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/europe/uk/london/10020732/Londons-best-cafes.html


----------

